# Can I use Tikona broaband on my iphone 2g ??



## nvrmndryo (Dec 31, 2010)

hi , I m using Tikona Broadband connection on my pc.. Tikona is wireless Broadband service , & my iphone has wi-fi ,,so I want to use Tikona on my iphone. I tried to connect phone through wi-fi , but it opens only home page of tikona , no login page, i called tikona Care , but they are tellin me that I can't use tikona on any wi-fi phone ,,so any idea ???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2011)

buy a wifi router from a brand such as netgear or any other brand..and configure ur net conection with it and use wifi


----------

